# Gooseneck flatbed.



## broadriverhay

Anyone here own a Stoll Gooseneck Flatbed trailer. 14,000 to 16,000 GVWR and about 25 to 30 foot. Looking for the good and bad.


----------



## Troy Farmer

Stoll 24' (20' flat 4' dovetail) 14,000 gooseneck. Owned since about 1998 (bought new). All good no bad. They very well built trailers.


----------



## broadriverhay

Looking at the 28’ 16,000 lb.


----------



## Troy Farmer

The longer the better. Are you wanting a dovetail?


----------



## broadriverhay

Yes , pop up dovetail .


----------



## Troy Farmer

broadriverhay said:


> Yes , pop up dovetail .


I was going to suggest that.


----------



## Widairy

I have a different brand flatbed gooseneck that I bought new in 2007. I got the pop up dove and until the great Wisconsin road salt rusted the hinges for the dove off it was great. I've seen trailers with 3 large flip over ramps that end up creating the same situation. If I were looking at trailers I'd look hard at going that route. Just a thought.


----------



## swmnhay

A lot.of trailer manufactures went to the mega ramps.2 ramps cover entire width.Have a nice flat surface when folded up for stacking hay etc.


----------



## endrow

Depends how you use it . Takes a real long trailer for round bales . I have a 24 ' gooseneck with .dovetail haul up to 18 big squares and set a oak plank between ramps . It weighs 5k empty with 2- 7k axels . Don't want to get to carried away or it wont be practical for hay delivery's.


----------



## broadriverhay

Stoll uses white oak flooring. Any recommendations fro deck treatments.


----------



## Troy Farmer

When I bought mine they (Stoll) had treated the flooring with something. Mine still has the original flooring. The biggest thing I have noticed with white oak is park the trailer where the floor can dry (not under a tree) when it gets wet.


----------



## broadriverhay

Thanks for the info Troyfarmer . I try to keep my trailer under a shed when at all possible.


----------



## Palmettokat

I know Armor All will repel water on concrete over a year. On equipment trailers think many here apply used motor oil or such. It would make sense a good wood decking product would work well also. Would think they or Armor All would not be an issue to be in contract with hay. Would not use a motor or hyd oil.


----------



## broadriverhay

Stoll ordered last week.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay

The battle between trailer length and maneuverability ----- if it's mostly used for your own place and you know the lay of the place, have at it. If you're doing any deliveries, you know what tight situations other places can have and your extra length becomes a liability.


----------



## JD3430

I went from a Appalachian 25' 16K to a Big Tex 30' 24K.
I can haul 22 bales at 35-36K lbs, which is my registered weight.

I just increased my registered weight to 37,500 to accommodate a possible gooseneck "platform" and maybe 2 more bales.

Anyone have pictures of a platform built on a gooseneck?


----------



## r82230

JD3430 said:


> Anyone have pictures of a platform built on a gooseneck?


I ordered mine when ordering trailer. I don't use much, except with lighter material loads, but my trailer is 35' long too.





  








Truck Hay 08




__
r82230


__
Mar 28, 2018








The only picture I have right now.

Larry


----------



## broadriverhay

You need a dually don’t you ?


----------



## JD3430

r82230 said:


> I ordered mine when ordering trailer. I don't use much, except with lighter material loads, but my trailer is 35' long too.
> 
> The only picture I have right now.
> 
> Larry


I have unused rear axle capacity (F550 with 14,000 lb rear axe & 7,000lb front axle). My 10k trailer axles are maxed-out and then some with 22) 900lb 4x5 bales. Would like to do 24 bales by adding a light platform or "rack" and put the 2 additional bales on the trucks rear axle.


----------



## r82230

broadriverhay said:


> You need a dually don't you ?


At the time I ordered pickup, GMC only had a 500# difference in GVW between SRW and DRW. SRW will still go through car washes, where DRW are ???? at best, so...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. helped make my decision.

Larry


----------



## broadriverhay

Ok , my neighbor has a GMC 2500- 10,000 GVW and my Chevy 3500 Cab chassis is 13,200 GVW


----------



## broadriverhay

My new trailer is supposed to be ready mid week next week. Probably pick it up on Friday morning.


----------



## broadriverhay

Getting new trailer tomorrow. Can’t wait


----------



## broadriverhay

Loaded and ready


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett

Looking sharp! I'm curious to learn if you mind singles when pulling through the fields


----------



## broadriverhay

I very seldom load out of the field. My barn is at the end of the field so on baling days it all just goes in the barn.


----------



## Troy Farmer

Very nice! Congratulations.


----------



## r82230

Looking good, did you get electric over hydraulic brakes by any chance? If you did, you might just fall in love (again ).

Larry


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Great looking trailer! Congrats!


----------



## broadriverhay

No , just plain electric brakes. Seems to have plenty braking but I have never pulled electric over hydraulic.


----------



## broadriverhay

I extended the winch channel to the front so I would not have to use a ratchet strap at the front. Also moved the step on that side to the front. The winch on the dovetail was pulling at an angle so I extended one side of it so it would pull straight down.


----------



## JD3430

broadriverhay said:


> No , just plain electric brakes. Seems to have plenty braking but I have never pulled electric over hydraulic.


I'm sure the electric-hydraulic brakes are better, but I have yet to see any problem at all with my plain old Dexter axles with electric brakes. I have overloaded my trailer at least 100 times and I'm 100% satisfied with them. I've had to make sudden stops with no problems.

I have noticed a braking improvement with my dual tandem since it puts 8 tires on the ground over my Appalachian with only 4 tires on the ground, though.


----------



## N8TE

r82230 said:


> At the time I ordered pickup, GMC only had a 500# difference in GVW between SRW and DRW. SRW will still go through car washes, where DRW are ???? at best, so...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. helped make my decision.
> 
> Larry


And drw suck in snow and mud ????????????


----------



## JD3430

Did 28 4x5's today on the newer set up. I like it so far.
RAM already has a recall on 34,000 Cummins Diesel engines.


----------



## Ox76

Good looking rig there. What's the recall for?


----------



## JD3430

Ox76 said:


> Good looking rig there. What's the recall for?


Reflash the pcm for inadequate oil pressure on engine warm up. 
34,<a>000 2019</a> & 2020 RAM chassis involved.


----------

